# wow, long way to go yet



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to share my experience in ttc so far. I have been ttc for approx 2 and a half years with no success. It took me until 6 months ago to actually go to the doctors to try to establish what the problem is. Many bloods tests done up to now but thats about it. Had my first appointment with a specialist about 3 months ago all blood tests coming back clear. Specialist told me I will only see him every 4 months - great  

Anyway got my next appointment Oct 12th, having a scan so hopefully might spot something. Anyway, I was advised by the doc to stop smoking, which I have, and to loose weight, still working on that one. I have also started having acupuncture. Had 5 sessions so far and I think its brill. 

Basically I have really irregular periods, sometimes I go without for 12 months sometimes 3 months, unfortunately there is no system for me to get my head around. Anyway, just keeping my fingers crossed that this next appointment will shed some light. 

Why does it feel that the world and its best friend are pregnant on the days when you are just aching to feel the movement inside your belly of a little life which you have created. Damn, one of those days for me today. Sister in law has had a little girl last week. So, so happy for them but can't help feeling a touch of the green eyed monster . I know I would be a wonderful mum. Just hope I get the chance SOON..... 

Hope to hear from you all soon, 

Best wishes, 

Leann.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Leann

All the waiting around can be really frustrating but at least you are "in the works" now. PS:  I think you have done really well to take action after two years - it took me more than six years to muster up enough courage!!!

Good luck - hope you get your wish soon.   

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Thank you for your well wishes and big   on your  .  

Good look and best wishes for your  . Hopefully, I will be joing the club before too long.

Take care,

Leann   x


----------



## tina1602 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi

Just read your post. How's it all going?  Was the scan ok?

I'm just starting out with tests myself and having a lap and dye in a couple of weeks - its all confusing isn't it  
Take care

Tina


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

tina
just a few words of encouragement. i had a lap and dye in feb and got the results in april, which is when they put me forward for ivf. we had our first app in july and after more tests started the cycle last friday.

the lap and dye knocked me for six. was not prepared to feel quite so tender and knackered so make sure you get at least a week off work ! but at least i got some answers which really helped and meant i could get on with working on feeling better. i found sites like this very useful and also the endo org site. 

just getting answers really helps and i found i could move forward - slowly and one step at a time worked for me. my biggest problem is admitting when i am scared. im a tough cookie and it is only hubbie who gets let in which is why i find ff so helpful, i can open up and not worry about being judged. 

i wish you all the best but remember you have to pur yourself first - some days you have to say sod it to everyone and just be yourslef in whatever way you find best.

love and hugs


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just thought I would update you all on what happened when I went for my scan.  It has now been confirmed I do have PCOS    I feel positive in one way coz I now know what I am dealing with but also feel quite overwhelmed by it all   

The Consultant that I saw isn't my usual one and I found her quite horrible really      I mean she wasn't nasty in so many words but she made me feel like crap all the same.  Basically I have to lose lots and lots of weight before they will put me on any medication (6 stone plus)  

This is really frustrating because I really struggle with my weight   and have done for years.  Also I have spoken to lots of ladies on here that also struggle with there weight but the Doc's have still put them on med's.

Tina -   with you lap + dye, let us know how you get on honey.

Vinandshaun - thanks for your post - like you say getting answers does help because at least you know what your dealing with. It's still a bit scary though.  One step at a time now - I am sure we will get there in the end. Good luck and keep us posted.

Take care girls,

  Big Hugs   ,

Leann xxx


----------



## tina1602 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Leann

Lap and dye this Thursday. 

Will keep you posted.

Consultants can be so unsympathetic - it might be a job to them, but its frightening and frustrating for us.

Are you trying to loose the weight they have suggested?  You'll get there dont you worry - but don't let them get you down - one step at a time.....  

Take care

Love

Tina xxxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Tina,

 Fingers crossed for today honey. Hope all goes well for you.

I have been trying really hard with the losing weight and   but it just seems to be taking forever for it to come off. I  myself on Sat and I have lost half a stone, but that has been over about 3 weeks or so. I wish I could just blink my eyes and wake up thin. Oh well, we can but dream.

I am a little frustrated by the weight coming off so slowly especially because my target weight lose for Feb is 3.5 stone (yeah right)    You would think someone would tell them that it is hard work trying to lose this weight! I am worried that they may continue to refuse me Med's if I don't meet there target.

I had a PM from someone on here the other day and she was telling me all about self prescribing MET. Apparently you can buy it online really easily and I was considering doing that to see what I thought of it. Having said that I have completely changed my mind again - I was worried that I could have been taking rat poison pills instead without even knowing -  Guess you have to be careful about these things.

Nope just gonna continue with the healthy eating and exercise (arrrghh what a killer) instead of being a  and try to have a  *PMA* 

Oh well, let us know how your feeling hun hope your not feeling too poorly.

Big  and take care   .

Leann xxx


----------



## tina1602 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Leann

You've lost half a stone in 3 weeks - that is great.   If you carry on like that you'll be well on your way in February.  Please dont get too down - you are doing really, really well. You may find you won't loose weight some weeks, just relax and it will come off naturally if you are exercising more.  I'm sure if they see how much you are trying they will give you all the support you need and carry on with your meds. 

I had my lap and dye and I feel ok.  I hope to go back to work on Monday!  Had a rest and almost raring to go again!  I must be one of the lucky ones.  They didn't find anything either which Im pleased about! 

Keep in touch and take care

Tina xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

Hiya!

Sleep is obviously not on my cards at the mo!  

It's my first time on this site tonight and I'm absorbing all the messages and encouraging advice given by all. 

My DH and I are at the beginning of our long road - having our mid cycle blood and scan test next week.  

It would be great to hear from you.

Fingerscrossed...x


----------

